# feeding live blood worms



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I bought a small amount of live bloodworms yesterday and gave some of them to my fish. I started realizing that could it be possible/likely they would carry disease? I need to know thoughts from others here. Is this a good thing to be doing? The fish love them, but now I'm paranoid.

The fish store I got them from is a reputable store. They've been in business 40 years, and do sell their fish for more than chain stores, but have healthier stock.

Gwen


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I never feed live due to this reason, but then I know people who feed their fish nothing but live food and have never had an issue.


----------



## afremont (Nov 17, 2011)

My fish love frozen just fine. They may not be as safe as dried, but I think they're safer than live.


----------



## magpie (Nov 7, 2011)

I wasn't aware of issues feeding live worms... what are the issues and how likely would there be issues? My LFS is very reputable and feeds their fish live worms on occasion, as I see them in the tanks. I do trust them... but am curious what others have to say on this, too.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

magpie said:


> I wasn't aware of issues feeding live worms... what are the issues and how likely would there be issues? My LFS is very reputable and feeds their fish live worms on occasion, as I see them in the tanks. I do trust them... but am curious what others have to say on this, too.



I've always fed frozen also, but saw that my LFS also feed live, so I decided to try some. I'll finish them up, but now I'm paranoid. I'm guessing they can carry some sort of parasite? What is there to worry about as far as illness? I bought the little "cup" thing even, but it was under $4 so not a big loss if I give up feeding live occassionally. 
When I go back to this LFS, I'm going to ask them about the safety of them - didn't think of it at the time. Perhaps they're raised/bred in captivity, and there is no possibility of carrying diseases. Have no clue about how they acquire these strange looking worms.

Gwen


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

So just a question but what is the difference between frozen or live when it comes to the chance of diease? I mean you dont know where either really comes from and what they were exposed to before being frozen or being feed live. If I could get live blackworms in a small amount I would but I can't so I feed frozen.


----------



## afremont (Nov 17, 2011)

I think frozen are irradiated
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

